
'Extraordinary' 500-year-old library catalogue reveals books lost to time - longdefeat
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/apr/10/extraordinary-500-year-old-library-catalogue-reveals-books-lost-to-time-libro-de-los-epitomes
======
MordodeMaru
Holy Cow. Text is the best window to old ideas. More in the line were my
expertise falls, I hope some day a trove of Phoenician written texts (on
papyrus or others) show up somewhere.

